# New Audience woofers soon to be released



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

We will be offering the Audience 5", 6", & 8" woofers in the near future. As expected, these drivers will also have the XBL2 technology. :bigsmile:

I expect the delivery of our new drivers in about 6 to 8 weeks from today. At that time, I'll have all the specs and information available for you.

I can just imagine two or four of the A3's with a bass driver to add to the low end for an awesome speaker. :rofl2:

I'll keep you posted!

Mike


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Great news, Mike! Looking forward to seeing what the specs are!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

As with any quality product, sometimes it takes a little longer to perfect it.

Our delivery time will be set back due to quality control, construction, & tooling. We should receive our prototypes within a couple of weeks, then hope to be able to have them in production and available within the next 60 days following.

Thanks for your patience.
Mike


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess you know what I'm going to say next, Mike? 8)

I'll wait for these to show up and hear your honest impression. Sounds like JUST what I need for my little escapade into the DIY realm...


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

atledreier said:


> I guess you know what I'm going to say next, Mike? 8)
> 
> I'll wait for these to show up and hear your honest impression. Sounds like JUST what I need for my little escapade into the DIY realm...


Hey there atledreier,

It would be nice to keep the drivers all XBL2 tech. I haven't heard back from you. Maybe 8 + 1?

Mike


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the sale of the Euphonias to go final. Right now I think I'll wait for the woofers and see what the specs end up with and if they keep up with the A3. If so it sounds like just the thing to make my midbass cravings satisfied. 

Any idea of cabinet size, config and power handling?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't have any details at all and usually don't until about release date.

Mike


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, so I'll wait. It's such a big financial step for me I want to make sure I step off the right porch...


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: 8" woofer pre-release specifications and graphs*

I now am able to release the information about our upcoming 8" XBL2 woofer. I hope to be posting the 5" & 6" driver information very soon. I still don't have a confirmed product release date, but it shouldn't be long now. As with all good speaker drivers, they take time to test and tweak before production.

Here is the link:

http://www.speakerhobby.com/W8-1729SA LMS.pdf


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The measured parameters for parallel and series wiring are interesting, unfortunately the LINEARX SYSTEMS LMS measurements don't state the Xmax of the woofer. I'll assume these new Audience products were Klippel tested at the factory, if my assumptions are correct, could you find out what the rated Xmax is?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> The measured parameters for parallel and series wiring are interesting, unfortunately the LINEARX SYSTEMS LMS measurements don't state the Xmax of the woofer. I'll assume these new Audience products were Klippel tested at the factory, if my assumptions are correct, could you find out what the rated Xmax is?


Hi Mike,

I think it is 11" one way........

Just kidding....I also noticed that and I'll try to get the information late this afternoon. I'm working a large order right now and have to go to the ole regular job in a few minutes.....

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike,

Our engineer still doesn't have that information yet. I'll get it posted as soon as I hear back. I'm also pushing for specs on our 5" & 6" drivers, and requested some pics if they are available. It may take a couple of days.




Mike Cason said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I think it is 11" one way........
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

atledreier,

I just shipped 36 A3s this afternoon and my customer, against all odds, is going to build a 16 driver horizontal A3 center speaker along with a pair of line array 8s. I did some testing with my 4 driver build this weekend horizontal and was very impressed. Audience hasn't tried it and many say it won't work, but Teflon and Velcro were accidents that proved to be very successful. It will be a while before the center is complete, but I'll keep you in the loop.

Mike





atledreier said:


> I guess you know what I'm going to say next, Mike? 8)
> 
> I'll wait for these to show up and hear your honest impression. Sounds like JUST what I need for my little escapade into the DIY realm...


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New Audience woofer update & specs.*

I have the specs all 3 soon to be released Audience woofers. The XMAX on all three woofers is 12mm, one way. The motor structure is also the same for each woofer.

5" Woofer: http://www.speakerhobby.com/W5-1727SA LMS.pdf

6" Woofer: http://www.speakerhobby.com/W6-1728SA LMS.pdf

8" Woofer: http://www.speakerhobby.com/W8-1729SA LMS.pdf

For all sizes: Impedance is 8 Ohms, DC Resistance is 7.2 Ohms, inductance is 0.13 millihenries

For all sizes: the voice coil is 1.5” in diameter, split aluminum former, copper wire
For all sizes: thermal power handling is 200W RMS, 400W peak

Frequency Response: see frequency response graphs for total response (low end listed assumes use in an optimized enclosure)
A5: 55 Hz to 9 kHz
A6: 30 Hz to 8 kHz
A8: 22 Hz to 7 kHz

Efficiency: A5 – 84.7 dB @ 1W, 1m
A6 – 86.9 dB @ 1W, 1m 
A8 – 87.2 dB @ 1W, 1m

All have an XBL motor with 12mm one way linear stroke, a low loss/high linearity random-weave/pressed spider, low-loss Santoprene cone, cast aluminum basket, neo motor structure, long-strand natural fiber (cotton, wood, hemp, bamboo) pressed paper cones with integrated one-piece concave dustcaps.

Quote from our engineer:

"I laid eyes on these drivers for the first time yesterday, wow! They will look like a larger version of the A3 as far as the frame is concerned. The motor/magnetic structure is a lot more streamlined." 


Mike


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Xmax spec, now I can try different modeling simulations. :T


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Thanks for the Xmax spec, now I can try different modeling simulations. :T


Your welcome Mike! I'm looking forward to see your results.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is a preliminary SPL graph of the 3 woofers to show the possibilities. Audience will be experimenting with different box sizes and dampening material for optimal performance for specific applications.

W8 - yellow
W6 - pink
W5 - green


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Any news on a release date?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Mike,

The engineer finally received a sample of each driver about 3 weeks ago! He took some pics but they didn't turn out well enough to post. That usually means six weeks out, so I'm hoping no more than 2 to 3 weeks at the maximum. We have been like kids waiting for the candy store to open. The A3s have been so successful with the XBL2 motor. I feel these woofers are going to be so fantastic!

I'll post as soon as I know.

Thanks for asking.

Mike


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Let me know when you get the T/S parameters from the actual production run. I'll make new WinISD files and swap out the "preliminary" WinISD files that are presently on the downloads page.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike,

I sure will and thank you for all you do!

(The Q of the A3 is .36, ideal for a passive radiator application and we're working on a design using them in various configurations. We've done some modeling with very exciting results!)

Thanks again bud....:wave:

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New Audience woofers release date*

Mike P.

I've just got an answer we've been waiting on from John McDonald a minute ago....

"Mike,

There is no eta on the woofers. We are still in the testing and evaluating stage. After we are settled on which woofers we need, we will start production so we are a couple of months out minimum.

John"


That's not the news I was hoping for, but I want our woofers to have the reputation of the A3s and good things do take longer. We want them right the first time! 

So far, everyone who has bought A3s from me tell me they have exceeded their expectations, and as one poster in the A3 thread put it;" I think it exceeds the posted specifications." :T

Mike


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Then wait we will!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike P.,

I know you have modeled the Peerless Tymphany 830880 passive radiator for Bob R. with one of his new woofers.

After mentioning the use of the passive with the A3 driver, our engineer loved it. There are several configurations that will work nicely with the driver(s).

The next day, Roger did a whole lot of modeling with two of the passives and 1 W5 Audience woofer and to quote him; "I'm having fun with the modeling with the W5. There is a lot of potential here". My order of 1000 of them from Tymphany should be ready November 30th.

Mike


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey MikeC, what's the status of this endeavor? These drivers look awesome.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

ironglen said:


> Hey MikeC, what's the status of this endeavor? These drivers look awesome.


Yes, I think they are going to be super. I'm as anxious as everyone to get them!:rubeyes:

I've sent in a request for a release date again. As quick as I hear from Audience, I'll follow up with another post. 

Audience does a fantastic job with their products and won't release them until they meet their standards. I've worked with the engineers for a while now and am impressed with their being thorough.

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

ironglen said:


> Hey MikeC, what's the status of this endeavor? These drivers look awesome.


I've heard back from Audience in regards to the woofer production this morning.

At this point we don't have a production and release date. 

The owner and engineers at Audience are meeting with the driver builder within the week to go over the build design again. They have had a couple of prototypes in hand and have worked extensivley with them. 

Audience strives to pruduce only the finest quality product and their reputation in the audio industry proves that. When they do release a product, it has to be right. The published reviews about Audience's product lines prove this.

I'll post more when the information is available to me.

Thanks for asking,
Mike


----------

